# Candies & Hughes ..........



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

... the Cuda flopper of Paul Candies and Leonard Hughes .......


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

very nice job.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE 'Cuda funny car, that looks AWESOME!


----------

